# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến > Châu Phi >  Khám phá ngôi chợ 630 tuổi ở Ai Cập

## hantt.163

Khan al-Khalili không đơn thuần là một khu chợ nằm giữa lòng thủ đô Cairo, mà còn là khu du lịch nổi tiếng.

Mỗi ngày, hàng trăm khách du lịch đổ về đây cùng với dân buôn bán địa phương, bởi hiếm ở đâu có thể tìm thấy một nơi mà nghệ thuật và thương mại hòa quyện với nhau tự nhiên như ở đây.


 



Khan al-Khalili bazaar hay chợ Khan al-Khalili (“bazaar” trong tiếng Ả Rập nghĩa là “chợ”) được coi là một trong những nơi tốt nhất, nếu khách du lịch muốn làm quen với văn hóa đạo Hồi từ kiến trúc đến cuộc sống thường nhật. Được xây dựng từ năm 1382, đến nay, khu chợ nổi tiếng này vừa tròn 630 tuổi.


 



Khan al-Khalili là một trong những nơi không nên bỏ qua, nếu du khách muốn dành thời gian để mua sắm tất cả mọi thứ: từ những bức tượng Pharaoh, hương liệu, gia vị, đồ thuộc da, thảm hay những chiếc khăn dệt bằng tay.


Khách du lịch đang mải mê chọn gia vị tại một cửa hàng. Thói quen dùng nhiều loại gia vị trong ẩm thực Trung Đông đã tạo cơ hội làm ăn cho những khu chợ chỉ chuyên bán gia vị mọc lên. Khách nước ngoài đến đây cũng không quên mua chút gia vị độc đáo về nhà.


 



Phần nhiều các khu vực tại chợ Khan al-Khalini được coi như mảnh đất vàng để làm ăn của dân Ai Cập. Trừ thứ sáu và chủ nhật, chợ mở cửa cả ngày từ sáng đến nửa đêm. Ngày nay, do nhu cầu thương mại cho dân du lịch quá mạnh, những khu vực nổi tiếng nhất của chợ Khan al-Khalini đã trở thành những chợ nhỏ riêng, như: chợ vàng bạc, chợ gia vị và chợ bán đồ đồng. Những trang sức bằng vàng có giá tốt nhất nếu bạn mua ở khu vực phía Tây chợ Khan, dọc theo “con đường của những người bán vàng”.


 



Nếu bạn có nhiều thời gian, vô số các cửa tiệm trong những con hẻm nhỏ tại chợ này ẩn chứa nhiều điều ngạc nhiên thú vị. Đây là khung cảnh bên trong một tiệm cà phê đã 238 tuổi đời có tên Fishawi’s Coffee house. Quán cà phê này ra đời năm 1773, còn có tên là “Cà phê gương” do rất nhiều tấm gương lớn trang trí trong và ngoài quán.


 



Một thanh niên Ai Cập đang hút một chầu shisha ở quán Fishawi’s Coffee house. Tiệm cà phê này vốn là chốn gặp gỡ quen thuộc của nhiều nghệ sĩ Ai Cập, cũng từng là quán quen của Naguib Mahfouz, nhà văn Ai Cập từng đoạt giải Nobel văn học vào năm 1988.


 



Một lưu ý nhỏ: Vì đây là một quán nước cổ nên giá cho mỗi ly nước hoặc chầu hút shisha thường cao gấp 2-3 lần giá bên ngoài. Trong hình là một ly cà phê và nước xoài kiểu Ai Cập.


 



Nếu uống nước xoài ở một quán nước bình dân như thế này, bạn chỉ phải trả khoảng 3 EGP (tương đương 10.000 đồng) cho một ly nước xoài đầy không đá.


 



Một nhân viên bán hàng đang chuẩn bị kebab cho khách bên cạnh những khối thịt nướng lớn, trong một tiệm fast food nổi tiếng của Ai Cập. Kebab là một trong những món ăn phổ biến nhất tại Trung Đông, thường sử dụng thịt cừu nướng, bánh mì và các loại rau. Vào mùa đông, tiết trời trở rét, đây được xem như món ăn nhẹ rất hợp túi tiền giới bình dân.



Theo: xzone

----------

